# Aulonocara Maylandi Apache



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

i saw these at the nice petstore we have here. i haven't been able to find much on this supposed location but they have the nice yellow blaze like the maylandi profile on this site, but the body as a more blue purple shine on them. they look really nice, are these just a rarer species or is my leg being pulled?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They are the same. Were all the fish at the store colored up with a blaze? Then they have been artifically hormoned


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

There the same just difftent varent there just showing up in the mix again the fish Shipping Company A-Pet Got a hold of them and there showing up all over here they also don't get a yellow blaze its a orage color with a deep deep purple body. im thinking about getting some wild caught ones for myself. i haven't heard much about them.


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

no they had decent size to them noki and only about 3 were really coloring up and i could tell ablut 5 others that were males and the other 15 or so look mostly female. i'll have to ask them if they are wild or not cuz i know they breed their own stock sometimes and sell F1's, i've also seen nice groups of wild tropheus go through and the such so i'm thinkin i should be good. but i could only find one pic on the internet of these so i gotta ask


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

What was the price they were selling for? more then likely he got them from A-pet they have been showing up on the shipping lists.


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

they wanted 15.99 for the males and 12.99 for the females or something like that, they had both sexes priced


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

they wanted 15.99 for the males and 12.99 for the females or something like that, they had both sexes priced. these fish were all 2-3.5".


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

This is what you were looking at Nyassae apache peacock 
there farm raised from A-pet thats what were getting em at wild caught is about 30 for males and 15 for females


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

this is the only pic i could find
http://www.siamcrowntail.com/Mywebsite/ ... ylandi.htm

the ones at the petstore aren't all colored up like the bottom pic, those ones look hormoned. the ones in the tank, only one male was colored up and the other males looked like what sub-dom males would look like at that size.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

those ones more then likely are not hormoned there not a hybred fish or line breed there just a diffrent varent you can get WC ones you have to order them straight from a breeder. Don't ask at the store cause he will more than likely play you for stupid.
How i can tell if i get Wc when they say there Wc is they are affraid to eat infront of you for a long time. Same with any Wc fish the only exception i have seen is with angles.


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

well they seemed to know when they were getting fed cuz i put my hand at the top of the tank and they all zoomed for the top like i had food, get a better look at them doing that too.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I have never heard nor seen that location. A glance at Ad Koning's books would probably help out with distribution of this species.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Go to apetinc.com and look in what they have instock i think its under F1863 thats what you are looking at.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

> F1863 Cich Afr Peacock Sulfahead Sm


This would be Aulonocara maylandi - a tank-raised strain. No location would be known, nor is the quality of the fish known.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

There just sulferhead peacocks but there from a diffrent part of the lake. i dunno all the exacts on it but there almost a black purple with a orange crest going from dorsal to head


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I would be sceptical of these fish. (I always am of anything anyway).

If they are new, and from a different part of the lake that has never been discovered, or notated by Ad Konings, you would think they would come with a label.

How many males are coloured up in these tanks?

Anybody have a picture?


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

only one male is close to fully colored and 2 others i would say are halfway and maybe 2 that are starting to, then its a hoard of females, and they have less blaze on their heads.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Aulonocara apache maylandi it is just a sulfer face peacock, from a diffrent part of the lake that people are not use to seeing there use to seeing the lighter colored body these one have a dark purple to them. not hybred nothing crossed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Apache shouldn't be a location at all in Africa...it's the name of United States Aboriginal Tribes... (*i*d *e*st, it's a native american word)


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Not to beat a dead horse here but like *** said in every post is just a sulfer face peacock there the same thing they just come from a diffrent point in the lake like every other fish that has the same scientific name and everything just diffrent color type just like them for example Aulonocara maylandi (maylandi) does not have a Crest like Aulonocara maylandi, then you have Aulonocara stuartgranti, and Aulonocara jacobfreibergi.

Now for why they are being called apache it is how the crest is on there face like how the native american tribe before they would go into battle.

There is a little snafu in your post to your calling a native american tribe aboriginal when aboriginal tribes are originally from australia so i think the word you were looking for is native american.


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

so apache would be just a trade name for them, mainly because of their blaze. which is amazing btw. i might pick these up, pretty sure. i might get a male and a female, so if i do i'll be sure to post pics of them.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

get at least 2 females cause the male will kill the single female and best bet is putting them in a species tank.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Not to beat the other dead horse......

"ab*o*rig*i*nal _adj_. 1. Existing from the beginning or being the earliest of its type in an area: INDIGENOUS." Webster'sII 1984


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

danielratti said:


> Not to beat a dead horse here but like I've said in every post is just a sulfer face peacock there the same thing they just come from a diffrent point in the lake like every other fish that has the same scientific name and everything just diffrent color type just like them for example Aulonocara maylandi (maylandi) does not have a Crest like Aulonocara maylandi, then you have Aulonocara stuartgranti, and Aulonocara jacobfreibergi.


Not to beat a dead horse, but where is this different location?


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

no clue but there are the same thing that all i was told there from a diffrent part of the lake thats why they are the darker color.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

They don't even have to be from a different part of the lake. You can get fish that are related that will even get slight variations in color. My zrock fry were always a bit more dark blue compared to their dad.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah cause they way i was looking at it was like how sea gulls are when there in different parts of the world they change colors to adapt to there environment.
Same with the lake fish if you go to the UP of michigan there darker in color then down here.

If there is a change in a environment the species will change alot of things to adapt to its new environment and the traits will be passed on to there offspring and it will keep going till they need to change to adapt again.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Unfortunately, there are many people who are less than scrupulous in this world. It isn't uncommon for some retail organizations to sell fish as something that they aren't, including as incorrect species, as pure fish or as wild, when they are not.

When there is a new fish is discovered and imported, it is usually quite expensive, comes through the large importers first and is well known as a new introduction to the hobby. New discoveries are getting to be rather rare these days, so they are big news.

Newly discovered rare imports don't have a retail price tag of $15 for females. Chances are a large retailer, might be able to offer up such fish in the $50 range.

When fish are new discoveries, they always come with the location listed. When a retailer offers a claimed new fish, with claims of wild, that would be rare, at prices well below expected, and can't name a location..... ,while the largest known importers don't have such fish, nor have they heard of them, nor do they warrant a mention in any Ad Konings materials....

If they are a different colour than expected, they are either hormoned, or not the fish as advertised. We've all bought fish that weren't as advertised, or expected. There is no shame in that. Let's avoid calling people names though.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

We never said they were new discovered the whole time *** been saying there sulfer heads with a alot darker colour. My friend that runs and owns a pet store seen them and said the same thing. His dad who has been breeding and raising all sorts of cichlids since he was a teen and now he is in his early 60s. they have some sulfer heads at there house that range in color that stated from the original parents.

Also i was just calling it as i saw it. In my line of work i deal with rude, disorderly and drunks every night..


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Calling us (rather implying it) "rude, disorderly and drunks" isn't going to help you here.

Those you have are not from a different part of the lake. They're more than likely bred to appear the way they do. Apache also is not a location, and *nick a* thanks for posting the definition of aboriginal.

Oh, and what you said about seagulls, (a little "snafu" in your post) they're all not the same (all of them are different species, some of them around here are even different genus' and others don't have gull in their name). Their different colors have nothing to do with the environment; they migrate thousands of miles and if they aren't migraters they still cover thousands of square miles of land making it unlikely that the colors and markings are environment related. They changed just like how the rift lake fish changed, separation and trait preferation (preferring one color or marking in a mate to another). My point is, they are all different birds and their differences are not environment adaptations.

Also the southwestern USA natives didn't wear those large fancy head dresses in battle, they were used for status (chief, priest) and rituals. A large hat like those would get in the way in battle.

You got to get off your high horse and listen to us. Just because your buddy thinks they're just from a different part of the lake or that the location is called Apache doesn't mean he's right. And as *Fogelhund* said if they were wildcaught or fry from wildcaughts they'd cost a lot more.

Why do you even care so much about being right about them? You aren't even the person who asked about them initially....

~Ed


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Well i never said that part of my post got deleted by the mods saying half the people on here can be rude and know it alls and i said paint there face nothing about a head dress.

The sea gull thing is true also cause i had a whole week of lecture in my Honors Biology class if i kept the book i would of scanned all the pages and showed you that animals change to suit there enviorment.

And the drunk rude and disordely thing is cause i work law enforcement and im volunteer fire, im taking the science classes so i can work DNR cause im tired of all the drunks and rude people.

I don't see why so many people have to attack over this too don't you have better things to do?
I go on here to share with people not to have people Know everything no ones perfect.

If the mods want to ban me go ahead. Life goes on i have bigger things to worry about then this.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

P.s if you have a problem messeage me personally.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

dang americanized names.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

bulldogg7 said:


> dang americanized names.


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

danielratti said:


> Well i never said that part of my post got deleted by the mods saying half the people on here can be rude and know it alls and i said paint there face nothing about a head dress.
> 
> The sea gull thing is true also cause i had a whole week of lecture in my Honors Biology class if i kept the book i would of scanned all the pages and showed you that animals change to suit there enviorment.
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with you personally, I just don't like know-it-alls who can't admit when they're wrong (especially when several people prove them wrong) and/or have a civilized factual discussion on things claiming nothing (not even logic) other than their own opinion as a source.

Personally I'd just like to drop this whole argument as it's branching off topic and I'd rather not further into a discussion that will just go on and on and on.

~Ed


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

is this the blue/purple-ish sheen you were talking about?


















This is a pic of one of the wild males i had a couple years back. *Aulonocara maylandi (Luwala Reef)*

here he is colored:


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Thats about the same but the ones i see have black sand in the bottom of the tanks to make there color even darker.


----------

